# Official new "Aurora" artist ???



## the Dabbler (Feb 17, 2005)

Who is this who claims to be the builder-artist for "A" ?

http://cgi.ebay.com/AURORA-WITCH-1965-Professionally-AIR-BRUSHED-Model_W0QQitemZ280170623824QQihZ018QQcategoryZ1192QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Rebel Rocker (Jan 26, 2000)

I *WILL* say that's a pretty impressive collection in those glass cases!! Not blown away by the paint job on the witch, though.

Wayne


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

Wayne,Dabbler Thats lefty up in Canada and if you remember the cavebear that was done by me a while back that was one of leftys builtups that had to get stripped and redone thats how horrible it was and not only that but he sand the hell out of the kit doing the seam work on it and thank the model god that they make repliscale!I had to use that stuff to make a mold of of another cavebears fur to put back on the one that was pratically bald in areas :freak:.Im no pro at painting but my brush work is a hell of alot better than his airbrush work any day of the week!


----------



## the Dabbler (Feb 17, 2005)

Admittedly I'm not the greatest painter either, but the airbrushing just seems rather...bland...? Not much detail, sort of basic coloration and little detail added. I remember that cave bear Wolfie.
I noticed he's not up to date on the logo either, hasn't got the word on "A" yet rather than the sunrise Aurora style.


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

the Dabbler said:


> Admittedly I'm not the greatest painter either, but the airbrushing just seems rather...bland...? Not much detail, sort of basic coloration and little detail added. I remember that cave bear Wolfie.
> I noticed he's not up to date on the logo either, hasn't got the word on "A" yet rather than the sunrise Aurora style.


Oh ya dabbler forgot to mention about this guy is some of the monster kits like the witch he has listed is not a complete original more like half PL parts and the other half Aurora parts.I also think he uses that whole Aurora catch on his listings now to get more bidders on his items.


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

The Witch looks like a cartoon. Does any of the experts here, want to teach him how to paint?


----------



## Duck Fink (May 2, 2005)

Rebel Rocker said:


> I *WILL* say that's a pretty impressive collection in those glass cases!! Not blown away by the paint job on the witch, though.
> 
> Wayne


I'm with you on that as far as the glass case collection! Hate to bash someone elses work. I have seen that guy selling before. Sounds like Wolfman had a not-so-good experience.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

He's not claiming that Dr. Smith kit is Aurora, is he?


----------



## Dr. Pretorius (Nov 17, 2000)

I'd say $.99 was a fair price, not a penny more. The original Aurora airbrushed display kits from the '60's are a hundred times nicer.
I don't like to bash other people's work either, but the claims he makes are a bit arrogant.

It is an immpressive collection though.


----------



## Captain_April (Oct 20, 2002)

Dates have come and gone, yet still no sign of any real plastic kits, what is the point of this little exercise? Aurora is gone, deal with it! Move on with your lives.


----------



## Zorro (Jun 22, 1999)

Captain_April said:


> Dates have come and gone, yet still no sign of any real plastic kits, what is the point of this little exercise? Aurora is gone, deal with it! Move on with your lives.


I think you've got the wrong thread.


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

Zorro said:


> I think you've got the wrong thread.


BINGO! :thumbsup:


----------



## beck (Oct 22, 2003)

"Dates have come and gone , yet still no sign of any real plastic kits ." 
yup , just exactly has this guy painted for the A corpse ? 
anyone seen his paint ups on their website ? 
i gotta agree on the examples he has up with the auction , it's not sloppy or really bad work , just kinda bland . needs some shading . 
hb


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

beck said:


> "Dates have come and gone , yet still no sign of any real plastic kits ."
> yup , just exactly has this guy painted for the A corpse ?
> anyone seen his paint ups on their website ?
> i gotta agree on the examples he has up with the auction , it's not sloppy or really bad work , just kinda bland . needs some shading .
> hb


Hey hb pickup one of leftys kits you'll definitly pull your hair out like me trying to put the detailing that he sanded off back on to the kit :jest:


----------



## beck (Oct 22, 2003)

lol maybe that's it , they look too smooooth . 
hb


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

beck said:


> lol maybe that's it , they look too smooooth .
> hb


Like a baby's bottom!LOL


----------



## aurora fan (Jan 18, 1999)

Well, the collection is impressive. I must admit he paints better than me although I don't air brush my figure kits! The witch looks cartoony but its a cartoony looking kit! Nothing personal wolfman66, but it doesn't feel right seeing an artist of your skill level bashing on this guy. He is one of us but trying to make some money at it. I wish him well.


----------



## aurora fan (Jan 18, 1999)

I kind of regret writing that last post but would disappoint myself more by deleting or editing. No bad intent was meant!


----------



## Marko (Jul 11, 2002)

The paint jobs of the original store displays were a bit bland too. They do command a lot of money from collectors though. Nice kit collection and nice work on the kits. Good luck with your auctions.


----------



## Gillmen (Oct 16, 2004)

It is impossible to just airbrush Aurora kits and claim a pro paint job! You gotta use the basic techniques such as dry brushing, washes, airbrushing and detailing to achieve anything close to professionalism which the quiet man is not! Just my opinion!


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

I've seen this guy's listings before. He makes these fancy claims about how "professional" his airbrushing is when in fact HE DOESN'T KNOW HOW TO MASK! He had an Aurora/Revellogram Batman up for auction once. It had overspray from the blue gloves, trunks, and boots all over the gray tights. Whatever else you want to call that kind of airbrush work, it sure isn't "professional". So I have no problem with calling a hack a hack.

Mark McG.


----------



## F91 (Mar 3, 2002)

Danny wasn't always as good as he is now. He worked hard and got better with every model. He is also humble about his work. This "professional" guy, I think everyone takes exception to the guy hyping his work as opposed to the actual paint job itself. Professional? Hey he's making money, but there are 2 dozen guys on this board that do better work. Besides, this all played out on the Clubhouse board 2 months ago.


----------



## ShadOAB (Apr 29, 2007)

Mark McGovern said:


> I've seen this guy's listings before. He makes these fancy claims about how "professional" his airbrushing is when in fact HE DOESN'T KNOW HOW TO MASK! He had an Aurora/Revellogram Batman up for auction once. It had overspray from the blue gloves, trunks, and boots all over the gray tights. Whatever else you want to call that kind of airbrush work, it sure isn't "professional". So I have no problem with calling a hack a hack.
> 
> Mark McG.


You are right, Mark. I saw this guy at a toy show several years ago...and his work. The overspray was a joke...and forget about seams. He just glues 'em together and sprays. Some of the colors are a tad too bright....like a road sign....they glow in light. Ego...he has one bigger than the CN tower. I've encountered egos in my life....but he is in the top Five of the biggest egos I've ever seen.

Sorry, guys, I'm not a fan. Although...I wiil say this: He's the right kind of guy for the "new 'A' Corp. They suit each other.


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

I wouldn't mind having his collection to re-strip and re-paint! He can claim all he wants to try to sell these...proof is in the pudding or painting...so to speak!

If they are all original, the model can sell itself. He doesn't need to puff out his chest. I don't have the painting skills like some on this board but heck...don't lie about it for financial gain. In that case...it seems almost fake to believe him.

MMM


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

F91 said:


> Danny wasn't always as good as he is now. He worked hard and got better with every model. He is also humble about his work.


Rich,I appreciate those compliments very much coming from ya


----------



## TAY666 (Jan 8, 2000)

aurora fan said:


> Nothing personal wolfman66, but it doesn't feel right seeing an artist of your skill level bashing on this guy. He is one of us but trying to make some money at it. I wish him well.


I am actually glad you brought up this point.
While I agree, bashing another builder is generally tacky.
I think this is one of those exceptions though.

The guy claims to be a professional.
He tries to command a premium price for his kits on the sole issue of him being a pro-painter. 
I say this opens him up for honest criticism,
If anyone has seen the work in person, or bought the work themselves, then I think they are doing others a favor by being honest and frank about the quality of the work.
He advertises his work in a public venue and pumps up his listings with a lot of talk about his skills
I think it is only fair to hear if the product matches the hype.


----------



## F91 (Mar 3, 2002)

Danny- You have taken your skills to another level and that's admirable. You weren't satisfied and you worked hard to get better. It has payed off for you as your work is outstanding.



wolfman66 said:


> Rich,I appreciate those compliments very much coming from ya


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

F91 said:


> Danny wasn't always as good as he is now. He worked hard and got better with every model...Besides, this all played out on the Clubhouse board 2 months ago.


I'm not familiar with Wolfie's early work, but I voted for his entry in the last HobbyTalk Model Contest over my own - he's that good now. Sorry to perpetuate something that's been discussed over at the Clubhouse already, but I don't get out as much as I used to...

TAY, I agree with your entire post. I sold a buildup on eBay last year, and all I did in the listing was to give the information about the model's manufacturer and the fact that I'd scratchbuilt an electronic console for the base. I was careful to take and post several good photographs so that the buyer could accurately judge the quality of the kit's construction and finish for him/herself. The model, a 1/8 scale vinyl figure from "The Sixth Finger" episode of the original _The Outer Limits _series, sold for rather less than I wanted.

But at least I was honest about it.

Mark McG.


----------



## ShadOAB (Apr 29, 2007)

Okay...I'm confused. When I said Mark is right...I thought he was refering to the guy selling on ebay...and not Wolfie. 

Anyway...I was talking about the guy on ebay. If Wolfie and he are one and the same...I still stand by my statement. If Mark was cutting up Wolfie...and he's not the guy on ebay...then I'm sorry Wolfie. My comment was about the guy on ebay.


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

ShadOAB said:


> Okay...I'm confused. When I said Mark is right...I thought he was refering to the guy selling on ebay...and not Wolfie.
> 
> Anyway...I was talking about the guy on ebay. If Wolfie and he are one and the same...I still stand by my statement. If Mark was cutting up Wolfie...and he's not the guy on ebay...then I'm sorry Wolfie. My comment was about the guy on ebay.


The guy on ebay is Lefty also known as the quietman.Im wolfmanjack10307 on ebay and also known as dan or wolfie or wolfman66 or as a form GK producer in the past called The Resinator inc based in Nj.But no aplogees need it gets confussing sometimes when the Post also has the word New Aurora in it or Lapco(LOL).Also that refund he offers if you dont like the way the kit looks upon arrival is a sham.Its like pulling teeth out of ones head trying to get him to refund you  .


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

ShadOAB said:


> Okay...I'm confused. When I said Mark is right...I thought he was refering to the guy selling on ebay...and not Wolfie.


That part's 100% correct, Shad'. Forget the rest - there's better stuff in plastic modeling to confuse yourself about than my posts!:freak: 

Mark McG.


----------



## ShadOAB (Apr 29, 2007)

Whew.

Thanks...I thought I was losing it.


----------



## the Dabbler (Feb 17, 2005)

Anyone want to comment on another "Professional Studio" 

http://cgi.ebay.com/AURORA-POLAR-LIGHTS-PRO-BUILT-PHANTOM-ofthe-OPERA-MODEL_W0QQitemZ110190137576QQihZ001QQcategoryZ1192QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem#ebayphotohosting


----------



## buzzconroy (Jun 28, 2002)

Yes I agree with you all, man that is awful airbrushing, he also using a cheap airbrush, i seen his work at a toronto show.Airbrushing should be layered and masked properley, his work is just rushed.This is how airbrushing can look, this restored original gocart I did this last spring was total airbrush except for small details/this painting alone took my a month to do, the masking took hours on helmet stripes.
Buzz


----------



## Roy Kirchoff (Jan 1, 1970)

Buzz your entire body of work stands for itself. Nothing I've seen done by the new A corpse painter even comes close to your work.

Your build up of Nosferatu at WF is 1000 times better than anything I've seen up for sale by "the professional", and you said that you had to rush to get it done on time.

RK


----------



## buzzconroy (Jun 28, 2002)

Thank you Roy. I just posted this to show modellers how much work there is too airbrushing, hope i didnt toot my own horn, didnt mean too, just showing how airbrush can look,Rich did a crusader that was outstanding using an airbrush.

Buzz


----------



## F91 (Mar 3, 2002)

Why Thank you Randy, Nice of you to say so.


----------



## aurora fan (Jan 18, 1999)

Concerning the "Professional Studios" >>>

If you can find a way to make money doing what you love, well, you know, its hardly like working at all. So, I envy these entrepreneurs! My skills may or may not be at that level but I do this for love of the hobby. 

BUT

If I did market myself as a professional studio, I would hope my Model Forum friends wouldn't crush my attempt to make a buck! Many people wish to have our skills and are willing to pay for it!

Of course there is no excuse for poor service or not keeping you word. I would have to charge at least 30.00 to build figure models. Much more for vehicles and dioramas! I imagine I would need 30.00 per hour for painting but have never really thought of these things. 

Again, I applaude their efforts. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## Gillmen (Oct 16, 2004)

Great work on your Godzilla go cart Buzz! This is the difference between passion and greed!


----------



## Rebel Rocker (Jan 26, 2000)

I'm the kinda guy who loves building and showing what I've done to others, yet, being my own biggest critic, am usually the first to point out what is wrong (even if ONLY to myself!) with my work. I've never tried airbrushing (though I hope to someday), hell, I didn't even know enough to use the term 'masking' when trying to say what I didn't like about the "Pro's" work on the 'Witch' in question. But........

About eight years ago, I was paid by a comic book store to build around ten kits, vinyl and resin, for them to sell in the store. I think I was paid about $50.00 per kit. The store turned around and sold them for between $100.00 and $150.00. And ALL of them sold (much to my surprise)! So.....TECHNICALLY, *I'M* a professional model builder, right!?!? Yet, each of the kits I did for the store, I've seen done by others who I felt did a better job than I did. As Mark M. said earlier, if I was to put something on eBay, I'd just let the best photos I could get do the talking. 

If the guy had simply posted the item, I probably wouldn't give it a second thought. But, after reading all the bombast.....ya just GOTTA kinda look at it and go...."Hunh??"

Wayne


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

aurora fan said:


> Concerning the "Professional Studios" >>>If I did market myself as a professional studio, I would hope my Model Forum friends wouldn't crush my attempt to make a buck!...


AF, nobody's trying to crush these guys' attempts to earn money at plastic modeling. But it's hard to abide the gall of someone who does an indifferent job on the readily-available Phantom of the Opera kit - which he calls a "HARD-to-find COLLECTIBLE" - and then passes himself off as a professional. I'd dearly love for him to get a gander at the Members Album of any of us "amateurs". On the other hand he's obviously spent *a lot *just on his eBay! presentation with as yet no bids on his models, so I suppose we should have pity on him. If this last guy can really sell his models for $99.99 (Buy It Now Price = $149.99), then I'll be nothing short of astonished.

I think it was last year that there was some hue and cry over an eBay! seller who had a Polar Lights refit U.S.S. _Enterprise _up for auction with a $3,000 price tag. He described all the extras added to it - custom lighting, etc., and his photos showed that the work was first-rate. He could very well have had 100 hours worth of work in that model, so he was only charging $30.00 an hour for a truly desirable collectible. And all without the florid self-promotion of these other two people.
 


Rebel Rocker said:


> ...ALL of them sold (much to my surprise)! So.....TECHNICALLY, *I'M* a professional model builder, right!?!?


 I suppose so, R.R. - but you've been one without all the hyperbole.

This whole subject is making me queasy (unless it's the Taco Bell dinner I had a few hours ago), so this'll be my last post on this thread. I guess I should wish these eBay! guys good luck...they seem like the types that will need it most.

Mark McG.


----------



## buzzconroy (Jun 28, 2002)

F91 said:


> Why Thank you Randy, Nice of you to say so.


You're welcome Rich.
buzz


----------



## buzzconroy (Jun 28, 2002)

Gillmen said:


> Great work on your Godzilla go cart Buzz! This is the difference between passion and greed!


I agree, and thank you for the kind words.
Buzz


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

buzzconroy said:


> Yes I agree with you all, man that is awful airbrushing, he also using a cheap airbrush, i seen his work at a toronto show.Airbrushing should be layered and masked properley, his work is just rushed.This is how airbrushing can look, this restored original gocart I did this last spring was total airbrush except for small details/this painting alone took my a month to do, the masking took hours on helmet stripes.
> Buzz


Randy said many times before that Godzilla Gocart is Fantastic looking :thumbsup:


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

the Dabbler said:


> Anyone want to comment on another "Professional Studio"
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/AURORA-POLAR-LIGHTS-PRO-BUILT-PHANTOM-ofthe-OPERA-MODEL_W0QQitemZ110190137576QQihZ001QQcategoryZ1192QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem#ebayphotohosting


Never bought from them before but will not at that price either.


----------



## buzzconroy (Jun 28, 2002)

Dan Thanks for the compliments btw great job on that cavebear.

buzz


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

buzzconroy said:


> Dan Thanks for the compliments btw great job on that cavebear.
> 
> buzz


Thanks million Randy for the comments on the cavebear :thumbsup:


----------

